# Sherlock's glamor shots



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I was testing out a setup in my room for photography, and thought, who better to use as my test model than Sherlock! Just a few pictures.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful! i love his shiny little pink nose!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Excellent pictures. Of course how could they help but be with such a perfect subject.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Sherlock is so handsome!! Nice pictures!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cutie!
His ears are looking great


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful! I love the last one the most.


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous!
Seeing hedgies snuggled up in soft hedgie bags like that makes me jealous!
I just told my friend that I wish my room was lined in fleece...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are great, the 1st and 4th are my favs but I love them all


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

CUTE!
I love Sherlock! Such an adorable little hedgie


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> What a cutie!
> His ears are looking great


Thanks! We finally have them almost back to normal


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Sherlock is very handsome and you are a great photographer!


----------

